# Report: Joe Warren Fails Bellator 143 Drug Test for Marijuana



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/report-joe-warren-fails-bellator-143-drug-test-for-marijuana










Former Bellator featherweight and bantamweight champion Joe Warren tested positive to marijuana following his decision win over LC Davis at Bellator 143 on Sept. 25, according to TheMMAReport.com.

The 38-year-old faces a possible 90-day suspension for the positive result in his post-fight drug test. Warren was barely over the acceptable limits, testing for 53 ng/ml, according to Texas Combative Sports Program documents purportedly received by reporter Jason Floyd. In Texas, the legal limit is 50 ng/ml.

It’s the first time Warren has tested positive to marijuana in his mixed martial arts career, but a positive test in 2007 kept him from participating in the 2008 Olympic Games, where he was the favorite to take home gold in Greco-Roman wrestling.

Warren had recently been linked to a rematch with Bellator bantamweight champion Marcos Galvao, as a short-notice replacement at Bellator 144, but the bout never materialized.

The relatively minimal suspension is sure to be in the spotlight, however, as multiple-time offender UFC fighter Nick Diaz recently received a five-year suspension from the Nevada Athletic Commission for a positive drug test for marijuana.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

oldfan said:


>


Really? What a twat saying all that when he was a user/smoker as well.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

To be fair I think what he was saying he knows well you have to deal with it. It cost him a shot at the Olympics.

http://mmajunkie.com/2015/09/ex-bel...iaz-you-break-a-law-youve-got-to-deal-with-it



> He’s done it three times, and there’s offenses after the first offense,” Warren said. “So we all know this. It sucks that they’re doing this because of THC – it’s not a performance-enhancing drug, and it’s legal in most of the states that we live in. But it’s the law, and he knows it, and we all know the law. It sucks.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Term said:


> To be fair I think what he was saying he knows well you have to deal with it. It cost him a shot at the Olympics.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2015/09/ex-bel...iaz-you-break-a-law-youve-got-to-deal-with-it


Now i feel bad. I just thought it was a funny pic but whoever made it is an out of context ****


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Really? What a twat saying all that when he was a user/smoker as well.


To be fair, he broke it so now he's dealing with it.

Just cause he's into it as well doesn't mean he can't see the problems in accepting responsibility for it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now what is going to happen here?!


----------

